# Smoked Mexican Cheese ????? Has anybody tried this? Need input!! with Q-View



## teeznuts (Dec 18, 2011)

I've smoked lots of cheeses with my AMNPS including mozzarella, cheddar, provolone, pepper jack etc... All have turned out excellent.

My wife is Mexican and her family uses Mexican cheeses with many dishes, grilling, breakfast, you name it it goes in everything and it's delicious. I decided to smoke 2 rounds of "queso fresco" to send the in-laws for their New Years parties.

My problem is I've never tried this before. I'm sending this over night tomorrow and telling them not to open til New Years since it needs a 2 week wait. It was smoked yesterday so the timing is perfect but I don't have a clue how it will taste. Has anyone tried this? Can someone give me some feed back on smoked Mexican cheeses before I mail it out? I would hate to send something that is nasty or not complimented by a little smoke.

This is after 3 hours of AMNPS smoke and a shot of the label.














Any input is needed and greatly appreciated. Thanks for looking.


----------



## jjwdiver (Dec 18, 2011)

It looks great, but I too have no idea on the taste. Get your wife to sneak a taste and let you know!

John


----------



## sprky (Dec 18, 2011)

I have never smoked that type of cheese ether, so i can not say how it will be. However IMHO smoke can only improve any type of cheese, I have even smoked cream cheese.


----------



## scarbelly (Dec 18, 2011)

Hey Teez this is a soft farmer style cheese and most likely will not need the 2 weeks. I would guess that you could eat some today or tomorrow. Hopefully ChefRob will check in or you could send him a PM. I know he used it in one of his posts a while back. 

Edit 

I did a search and as I suspected this cheese is recommended to be eaten fresh. I think you should treat this one exactly like a fresh Mozzarella. It can be eaten later today or tomorrow


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 18, 2011)

Hey Teez, That is one of my Fav Cheeses. I have not tried smoking one but the loose curd should take to the smoke nicely...I am interested in the outcome, Fish Tacos with Smoked Queso Fresco? Sounds Awesome to me!...JJ


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 19, 2011)

Looks like another project for me. I see that cheese all the time, but have never bought it.


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 19, 2011)

Now your cheese looks awesome. I thought that it was a soft almost crumbling cheese.  It sure looks like it held together better then I thought it would have. Great Job


----------



## chefrob (Dec 19, 2011)

mballi3011 said:


> Now your cheese looks awesome. I thought that it was a soft almost crumbling cheese.  It sure looks like it held together better then I thought it would have. Great Job




 it is........it is a little like fetta too, i don't see why it wouldn't smoke an go good on tacos de carnitas!


----------

